# DRAGON WAR in Corsair 900D



## dtien87 (Jun 10, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- CPU i7 Skylake 6700K - Mainboard Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7- VGA GTX 970 - DDR4 4GB x4 Bus 2133Mhz- SSD 240GB SATA3 - HDD Seagate 4tb - PSU Corsair 1200w- V? Case Corsair 900D? Modding & Watercooling Custom APC with EKWB block

*Mods:*
- Paint- Backplate for VGa- BackPlate for Chassis- Lightning

Our customer like Dragon and he want look like some Dragon in this chassis.So we modded for him : front chassic have dragon , rear panel show Name of 900D Dual Tank


----------



## KevSmeg (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice looking system. Love the watercooling pipe work, very nicely done.


----------



## Riveronaxx (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice rig, love the dragon on the front of the case, great job.


----------



## KithKhan (Aug 3, 2016)

I voted 8/10 because:

Never seen someone loop-tee-loo the hardline tubing like that.  Very creative, and unconventional.  The rest of the build looks clean and the acrylic work is nicely done.


----------



## sate200 (Aug 29, 2016)

I voted 9/10 because:

nice


----------



## dtien87 (Dec 29, 2016)

sate200 said:


> I voted 9/10 because:
> 
> nice


tks sir


----------

